# only 2 fertilised - what day transfer?



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi all

I had egg collection yesterday, and only 2 of my eggs have fertilised this morning. We are now confused on whether we should have them both put back in or not. This is our only go at IVF - I don't respond very well to stims at all, and it has been such a hard journey for us, that we have promised each other we won't do it again. So looking for some advice on how best to get our BFP. Do we:

1) Transfer them both back in on day 3

2) Transfer one back in on day 5 (in the hope that one makes it to day 5)

I am so confused with what would best to get us that BFP. Any advice would really, really be appreciated.

B xxx


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

I would defo have them both placed back either day 2 or 3... Leaving development to blastocyst adds value if you need to select the strongest embryos out of a larger batch, if you can have both placed back why pay for this service? Their development or arrest is in my opinion not related to where they are, and some people firmly believe that they would do better in you...
Fingers crossed for a BFP!!! X


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Bethannora, sorry you've not had the response you'd hoped for. 

It's not advice as such but my clinic only allow embryos to go to day 5 blasto if you have more than 5 to start with, I think they said around 50% don't make it so you need a decent number to start with to allow for a few to deteriorate. I'd be afraid of losing them both so I'd probably go for a 3dt to get them back where they belong as quickly as possible - but then both my 2dt ended in BFN's so I'm not the best placed to make recommendations!!  Best of luck whichever way you decide.

x


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi bethanora I would have them both put back asap. I asked what the difference was an whether this would hav an effect on any outcome an was told the only benefit of day 5 is to seek out the strongest i was reassured if its going to continue to blast it will regardless of transfer day. hope this makes sense an sending u lots of look xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello bethannora sorry to see that only two eggs have fertilised, I would say have both put back as soon as possible, personally I don't see any advantage in waiting to 5 days when ultimately they will do just as well if not better back where they belong, I really hope your cycle is successful as I know how difficult the start of your journey was x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey

First of all, I had a look at your history and can see that you are egg sharing and got 12 eggs - that's a perfectly good response, and very much the kind of number that they aim for so don't feel down .

I think it will be more a case of quality than quantity with you so try not to get too caught up on numbers. It's a difficult one, I would suggest that you take your clinics advice. If they are going to make it to blast, they will do regardless of whether they are inside you or in the test tube and vice versa. Waiting until blast will give you more info  about quality etc. Do you know what your recipient got? Based on the fact you are egg sharing, I would be a little hesitant about putting 2 back as there could be a high chance of twins…..

Good luck!! xx


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Your best bet is a Day 2 or 3 transfer with two embryos, as others have said, going to blastocyst is really all about survival of the fittest if you have a larger number all of similar quality on day 2/3.
Good luck x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

I had 8 eggs from 19 year old egg donor but only 2 fertilised (none of the other 8 given to different recipient fertilised). We were gutted as was to be last cycle after 6 years of cycles & all possible money gone.
Clinic wanted to do day 2 transfer as their view was better in uterus than test tube & as blasts have around 50% drop off there was little point risking hanging on a few days. I had two day 2 embryos transferred & am now 27 weeks pg with singleton.

Situation may seem negative now but actually it's just because things haven't followed the intended plan. Have transfer when your clinic recommends & hopefully you'll look back in couple of weeks & be very glad you did


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Have a look at this thread for further motivation that early transfer often results in good news http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=333145.0


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi Beth,

just had a look back at your history as somebody mentioned you were an egg sharer (very kind of you!!)

I was a recipient second of two recipients i received 5 eggs three fertilised,, two suitable on day two. I had no say in taking to blast, or rather blast wasn't discussed. Had 2DT of 2 4 cell embies and my DS is three tomorrow. My donor was 29. 

Good luck!!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks all for your advice - it really does mean a lot.

For us it has been a really hard journey. We only ever wanted to egg share. As a same sex couple, we couldn't get pregnant without an altruistic sperm donor, so really wanted to pay it forward. Unfortunately our first cycle was cancelled as I didn't respond well. My clinic had hoped I would respond better this time with a different drug & higher dose - but although I did much better, it still wasn't great. My nurse & consultant don't know why - it's unfortunately just one of those things.

This cycle was going to be cancelled too after only 9 follicles showed on last Friday's scan. We said instead of it being cancelled, we will pay for our full cycle. However, at ec, I had 12 surprise eggs so could share in the end. It made us so happy to think of our recipient getting that call.

Out of our 6, 3 were mature, and 2 of those fertilised. And that is where we are now. A big conversation tonight between me & my DP to decide on 1 or 2 to be transferred back in. Decisions, decisions! We are hoping our day 3 phone call on Thursday will have the answer for us, but I think it's always best to have an idea of what you would like. Your posts have been super, super helpful for this - thank you xxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry is been a tough journey. The good news is that there is nothing to suggest any fertility problems, especially since you have not had the chance to ever try naturally. Try not to feel too down, I think there is a really good chance that your team of 2 will do well. You could always put one back and culture the other to blastocyst stage, then they will freeze it for future use if it's good quality. 

Just a warning, if they are looking good on day 3 you might get quite a lot of resistance from the embryologist about transferring 2……especially given that there is nothing in your history to suggest any fertility problems. But as this is a private cycle I believe that the decision will ultimately lie with you 

Good luck!! xx


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

All the very best to you and your partner!!


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think you are very sensible to think it all through in advance.. it's so hard, because from a scientific point of view two back makes total sense (freezing one is a lot to go through if it then doesn't survive the defrosting, etc) but I know better than anyone that a twin pregnancy is can be very risky (and do you even want two, etc).

As you have said, the report on embryo development is likely to guide your decision and you will find that the embryologist is also able to advise. A very good point made above is that your reason for treatment is not due to fertility issues and so unlike some of us on here perhaps two maybe more likely to stick. 2/3 fertilised is certainly nothing to be concerned about and very comparable with expected rates.

Please come back and let us know how you get on! Good luck!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck bethannora, I'd also say transfer both at day 3.  Everything crossed for you.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My eldest son is the result of a 3 day transfer and my second son is the result of a 2 day transfer.  I have always had two embryos put back and on my second cycle I only had 3 eggs collected.

Good luck

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Like lots of the other ladies have said, day 5 is more about picking the best one or freezing. I know some people are reluctant to freeze one, but with over 90% defrost rate (with vitrification of blasts) I think it's worth considering if you only want one embie putting back.

I also agree you have had some good numbers overall, my clinic aim for 3 eggs to get one good embie  

Have a look on the Useful Threads thread, there are links to threads about day 2/3 success etc

Good luck whatever you decide  

Xxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes - good luck with whatever you decide!

I guess it will come down to quality but if they are looking good then I really think you could have a high chance of twins if you put 2 back, purely based on the fact that you have never tried naturally and that you don't have any known fertility problems. Will be interesting to hear what the clinic advise, let us know  xx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

So today is the day! Turns out I didn't have a choice of what day in the end - the clinic are bringing me in today at 2:30pm for my transfer. I have one 8 cell, and one 9 cell with quite a bit of fragmentation. Not sure on any other grading yet. We will discuss 1 or 2 to be transferred with our embryologist, but as this is our only go, we have both agreed we might regret it if we only transfer 1 and get a BFN. So, we are hoping to put both our embies back in today.

Thank you all for your advice - it really does mean a lot. You ladies on here are a wealth of knowledge & support xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Good luck bethannora I really hope it works for you x


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

Good luck!!! X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you! I am pupo! Feels so weird to say that! Transfer was lovely - got a pic of our 2 badgers as we like to call them! Neither were perfect embryos, and one was worse than the orher, but they're perfect to us & we just hope at least one sticks  otd is the 20th xxxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on being PUPO - fingers crossed you get happy news soon


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Everything crossed for you.


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)




----------

